# Teething baby advice please



## jen74145 (Oct 31, 2006)

Typing one handed, bear with me.

Hyland's worked, but I am thinking of buying a few others things just in case he needs more help soon. Recommendations, warnings?

Poor kid.


----------



## sancraft (Jun 7, 2002)

I don't know how comfortable you will be in trying this. I did it when I was at my wits end. My paternal grandma told me this. Nail a hole through Lincoln's ear on a penny, put a string through it and tie it around the baby's neck. Put it in their clothes where they can't grab it. I swear it works. But I was very watchful because I was afraid she would get the penny in her mouth and choke. I hadn't slept in 3 days and within minutes, she quieted down and went to sleep. You have to use an old, cooper penny, not the new alloy ones.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Using your finger, rub whiskey on the baby's gums.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

We used some oragel but not much for teething. Depending on the age cool foods and liquids can be helpful. Those freezie packs that go inside a stuffed animal to chew on are good too.

Be prepared for the possibility of diaper rash. It might be something to do with all the extra saliva, I'm not sure, but cutting teeth and diaper rashes seem to go hand in hand.

Kayleigh


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Teething Tablets
These are homeopathic tablets that I got from Eckerds. Everyone I knew swore by them and they worked great for DD. What's more, when I was at my wits end with a wisdom tooth, I was rummaging through the medicine cabinet in desperation, saw the really old bottle and just swallowed the 2 tablets and powder at the bottom. It was like magic! Wonderful stuff. 
And these are really, really soft. You put them under the baby's tongue and they melt in 2 seconds or less. I was worried about her choking (because it said tablets) until my cousin showed them too me. A baby couldn't choke on one, they're tiny and melt instantly.


----------



## Megabeth (Aug 7, 2008)

If baby doesn't have teeth yet, try putting a clean dry sponge in the freezer for a while -- then wrap it in a baggie or washcloth and let the baby gnaw it. Obviously watch closely to make sure that no parts come off. I think it's the novelty of holding something new (and cold!) that helps the most.

Frozen sponges work great for scraped knees later on, too!


----------



## giraffe_baby (Oct 15, 2005)

This is what I did w/ both of my girls!!! Find (hard to find now) someone who has one of them " OLDER" clothes pins.. that DONT squeeze open.. they have a ball on top and just slid over clothes.. ( im gonna look for one online for photo reference) and let em GNAW AWAY!!! mine never cried!!!

http://www.thevintagedollhouseshop.com/woldfaclpi.html ok here is a "MINIATURE" one of the ones I used!!


here is some on sale on ebay!! JUST use some bleach water and sanitize em!
http://cgi.ebay.com/old-wooden-clot...5|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1318|301:1|293:1|294:50


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

What worked for my kids was getting a teething ring like this one.








Freezing it and giving it to the baby. The cold helped the pain, and being frozen gave them something solid to bite against. ANd melba toast. That was good for them to bite.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

I don't remember exactly what it was called (my babies are now 19, almost 16, 14 & 11), but there was this 'teething lotion' that was mainly clove oil. I think it was a reddish/purplish color and you could definitely smell the cloves in it. Rubbed it on their gums with a q-tip and it worked great for my kids.

Wish I could remember the brand name of the stuff, I know it wasn't straight clove oil as that would be way too strong.


----------



## Beaners (Feb 23, 2005)

Common Tator said:


> What worked for my kids was getting a teething ring like this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That teething ring is like the things we have, but ours have a soft cloth over them. It reminds me of terry but it is lighter-weight.

Kayleigh


----------



## Still Learning (Dec 5, 2006)

Otter said:


> Teething Tablets
> These are homeopathic tablets that I got from Eckerds. Everyone I knew swore by them and they worked great for DD. What's more, when I was at my wits end with a wisdom tooth, I was rummaging through the medicine cabinet in desperation, saw the really old bottle and just swallowed the 2 tablets and powder at the bottom. It was like magic! Wonderful stuff.
> And these are really, really soft. You put them under the baby's tongue and they melt in 2 seconds or less. I was worried about her choking (because it said tablets) until my cousin showed them too me. A baby couldn't choke on one, they're tiny and melt instantly.


We did these teething tablets with our last 2 foster babies -- worked wonderfully! 

~Ashley


----------



## Scott in Florida Panhandl (May 10, 2002)

This wasn't a problem when I was a baby. You just chewed on the painted wood top rail of the baby bed and the lead sedated you.

Scott


----------



## cwgrl23 (Feb 19, 2004)

This is what my folks did for my brother and I. I used it on mine and it worked.

They bought some of that beef jerky circles that are like 4 for a $1. We chewed on those till it got a little soft than they would cut off the soft and let us keep chewing till it got too small. It was nice because if you were traveling - every gas station carried them. Plus they are not spicey. Could be why my brother and I and my kids could eat our weight in beef jerky everyday if given half a chance. LOL 

We also used frozen terrycloth hand towels and wash cloths. My kids seemed to really like the texture more than the cold.

Hope this helps!

Carrie in Sd


----------



## Loriann1971 (Sep 1, 2005)

My daughter was a preemie and couldn't fit that big teething ring in her mouth. I did find a small pretzel shaped one made by gerber and she liked that a lot. A couple of times, when she was really upset, I gave her tylanol before bed and that seemed to help. 

My son likes chewing on a cold washcloth when he is teething.


----------



## saramark (Nov 2, 2004)

http://www.diapers.com/Product/ProductDetail.aspx?productId=5976

get yourselves one of these. Freeze pieces of fruit small enough to fit in. My baby loved watermelon and oranges. It is messy but the baby gets the soothing of the cold and will just keep gnawing because they love the flavor of the fruit.
I did this before my daughter was eating solid foods regularly so she was really interested in the taste of food.

sara


----------



## SageLady (Jun 10, 2008)

Baby Tylenol, Orajel rubbed on the gums and a cold teething ring to chew on. All of these combined helped my babies through their rough days.


----------

